
Twinkle, Twinkle, Satellite Vermin - jyriand
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/life-unbounded/twinkle-twinkle-satellite-vermin/
======
PuffinBlue
Curious that a little shiny ball that will burn up after 9 months attracts
such disdain.

Hopefully no one will tell the author about Musk's roadster or he might have a
coronary.

